# Our OL sucked, Murray sucked...UGA flat out sucked



## rex upshaw (Aug 31, 2013)

Other than Gurley, JSW and a few on D, we looked horrible.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 31, 2013)

^^^^^*1000


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Agree


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

Strength again is our weakness


----------



## kevincox (Aug 31, 2013)

UGA may have 2 losses before season even gets going good. Disappointing for sure


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

Where are the Murray and Richt supporters? Looks like the same team we always have. Running the same plays. Oh well. Go outback bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Saw some good things, but was disappointed, in A.M. he made too many mistakes and left us short of timeouts. I belive the D will get better as the year goes on. Clemson played a good game though, they are gonna beat a bunch of people this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> Where are the Murray and Richt supporters? Looks like the same team we always have. Running the same plays. Oh well. Go outback bowl.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

The great players we have and have had in the past have made Bobo look good at times. No adjustments.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 31, 2013)

Wait til your next game before yall jump ship!


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 31, 2013)

What has happened to our strength and conditioning? It never seems like our players are stronger or as strong as other teams, they don't even seem to fill out their jerseys like other teams do. Everyone talks about coach "T" we'll coach "T" ain't working.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Saw some good things, but was disappointed, in A.M. he made too many mistakes and left us short of timeouts. I belive the D will get better as the year goes on. Clemson played a good game though, they are gonna beat a bunch of people this year.



This is why I wanted a new QB to learn along with the D. The D just can't make the open field tackles. More of the same.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 31, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> Wait til your next game before yall jump ship!



Clowney will eat Gates lunch no need to wait till next week I already know what's coming.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> Where are the Murray and Richt supporters? Looks like the same team we always have. Running the same plays. Oh well. Go outback bowl.



I'm one of the DAWG fans that wanted Murry to leave, his record against ranked teams suck......


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> Wait til your next game before yall jump ship!



I have had my life jacket on for a few years with this staff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Saw some good things, but was disappointed, in A.M. he made too many mistakes and left us short of timeouts. I belive the D will get better as the year goes on. Clemson played a good game though, they are gonna beat a bunch of people this year.



They should run the table with their sched. I did too. Gotta be honest Murray sucked but Gates screwed him and Houston from the blind side. That INT was him all the way. bobo should have rolled him outta of the pocket more because they couldnt protect much less open up a lane for the run game! I hope this D grows up fast because our O line played like girls when challenged. Not ready to throw in the towel yet! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow

Congrats to Clemson. They looked pretty good.


----------



## PaDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Amazing that our D didn't lose that game.  The OL and AM have some soul searching to do.

The good news is, we're very consistent.


----------



## Buck (Aug 31, 2013)

Penalties didn't help much either.  Surprised to see Bobo make adjustments with bootleg, tailback passes, etc..  much to late though.  He went a quarter and half trying to run between the tackles when it was apparent they were stacking the box.  Lost advantage of a 14 point lead there. Tough game on the road.  Disapointed, yet again.  

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ribber (Aug 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like the same team we always have. Running the same plays. Oh well. Go outback bowl.


Agreed. same team we've had for years. outta shape, poor tackling, predictable play calling,etc. now we get to hear how the season's not lost and 'we still control our destiny', just like the last 10 years.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 31, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Other than Gurley, JSW and a few on D, we looked horrible.



Lost by 3 to a legit top 10 team! Sucked would mean they got blown out? They ended the game with over 500 yards of offense, more than 100 more than Clemson!

Too many penalties, beat on the line, a couple of stupid plaays, but a respectable showing.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 31, 2013)

What else did you expect? Only loss by 3, that's got to be a moral victory lol


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Buck said:


> Penalties didn't help much either.  Surprised to see Bobo make adjustments with bootleg, tailback passes, etc..  much to late though.  He went a quarter and half trying to run between the tackles when it was apparent they were stacking the box.  Lost advantage of a 14 point lead there. Tough game on the road.  Disapointed, yet again.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!


 Dont seem to hurt like it used to Dang it man Clemson brought it to us!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

I gave our OL an f-.


----------



## ChasinTails (Sep 1, 2013)

jeff phillips said:


> lost by 3 to a legit top 10 team! Sucked would mean they got blown out? They ended the game with over 500 yards of offense, more than 100 more than clemson!
> 
> Too many penalties, beat on the line, a couple of stupid plaays, but a respectable showing.



acc < sec? Lol


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2013)

We got punched in the mouth, suck it up. You Debby downers quit whinning and get pumped for next week. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> What else did you expect? Only loss by 3, that's got to be a moral victory lol



Well Dah it is!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> We got punched in the mouth, suck it up. You Debby downers quit whinning and get pumped for next week. GO DAWGS!!!!



Thats right Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Lost by 3 to a legit top 10 team! Sucked would mean they got blown out? They ended the game with over 500 yards of offense, more than 100 more than Clemson!
> 
> Too many penalties, beat on the line, a couple of stupid plaays, but a respectable showing.


Sorry Bud not buying it! But thanks anyway!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow....... lol. Some of ya'll really need to take a chill pill. Clemson played a whale of a game. You can't blame this one on Bobo boys, we had a ton of points and yards. The young D just could not hold up. The stupid penalties also did not help at all. The boys had better get back to Athens lick their wounds and put this one in the rear view mirror and focus on next week. I am a DAWG till I die, win or lose. Sic'em!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Where are the Murray and Richt supporters? Looks like the same team we always have. Running the same plays. Oh well. Go outback bowl.



I don't put the blame on Richt or the play calling.  Murray had no protection up front and couple that with some poor decisions and you have a recipe for disaster.

And a big thanks to JHC for the bong hits and leaving us with a honky to fill his spot.

I wish I was drunk right now, or better yet, blacked out!  What a miserable performance tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2013)

This was the dawgs year I mean it was unlike all the other dawgs years I really believed all the hype on here from y'all these past few months. Dang..it really was the dawgs year


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't put the blame on Richt or the play calling.  Murray had no protection up front and couple that with some poor decisions and you have a recipe for disaster.
> 
> And a big thanks to JHC for the bong hits and leaving us with a honky to fill his spot.
> 
> I wish I was drunk right now, or better yet, blacked out!  What a miserable performance tonight.



Well Said!


----------



## ChasinTails (Sep 1, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wow....... lol. Some of ya'll really need to take a chill pill. Clemson played a whale of a game. You can't blame this one on Bobo boys, we had a ton of points and yards. The young D just could not hold up. The stupid penalties also did not help at all. The boys had better get back to Athens lick their wounds and put this one in the rear view mirror and focus on next week. I am a DAWG till I die, win or lose. Sic'em!!!



Imagine how y'all will hold up in SEC play.  A.M.=Barkley 2.0 in sr season? ?


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wow....... lol. Some of ya'll really need to take a chill pill. Clemson played a whale of a game. You can't blame this one on Bobo boys, we had a ton of points and yards. The young D just could not hold up. The stupid penalties also did not help at all. The boys had better get back to Athens lick their wounds and put this one in the rear view mirror and focus on next week. I am a DAWG till I die, win or lose. Sic'em!!!



If the O could sustain some sort of drive the young D wouldn't always have to be out there. It's big plays or bust with us. Has been for a few years.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Imagine how y'all will hold up in SEC play.  A.M.=Barkley 2.0 in sr season? ?



Who knows..... that is why you play the games. Remind us of who ut played again.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 1, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wow....... lol. Some of ya'll really need to take a chill pill. Clemson played a whale of a game. You can't blame this one on Bobo boys, we had a ton of points and yards. The young D just could not hold up. The stupid penalties also did not help at all. The boys had better get back to Athens lick their wounds and put this one in the rear view mirror and focus on next week. I am a DAWG till I die, win or lose. Sic'em!!!



I'm a DAWG for life also, but 4th and goal on the 1 and we have Gurely, have some trust in your TB and play to win not tie......


----------



## Quercus Alba (Sep 1, 2013)

If UGA hadn't of faked injuries it would have been worse


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 1, 2013)

Gurley is the man. Coaching lost that game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Quercus Alba said:


> If UGA hadn't of faked injuries it would have been worse



Thanks for stoping by.


----------



## Buck (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Dont seem to hurt like it used to Dang it man Clemson brought it to us!



Nope.  But it still sucks.


----------



## 44magpastor (Sep 1, 2013)

Murray peed in his pants again.  Turnovers, bad throws, not realizing the play clock was at 0

The offensive line play was inexcusable.  Too much experience to give up the number of sacks they did.

But Mike Bobo is the biggest reason we lost.
1. We run a toss sweep...75 yd. TD.  Then don't run it again, till the game is basically over.

2. Run after run up the middle.  Straight into the teeth of the tiger.

3. 1st and goal from the 5....down by 3.....we run up the gut, 3 straight times and hardly gain an inch.  We have weapons galore, yet chose to that?

4. He waited WAAAAY too late to adjust to Clemson's pressure on Murray.  When he started moving Murray, it worked..........But it was way too late.

In summary:

Murray was his usual scared to death turnover machine
The O line stunk

But Bobo cost us the game


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't put the blame on Richt or the play calling.  Murray had no protection up front and couple that with some poor decisions and you have a recipe for disaster.
> 
> And a big thanks to JHC for the bong hits and leaving us with a honky to fill his spot.
> 
> I wish I was drunk right now, or better yet, blacked out!  What a miserable performance tonight.



Those same guys blocking for Murray also block for the guy running up the middle. Why keep doing that? How can you go all they way with a Qb that gets two delay of games coming off kickoffs?

Murray 3-12 with top 25 teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Dont know if it means anything, but it is my belief that Clemson would beat SC right now.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know if it means anything, but it is my belief that Clemson would beat SC right now.



Only to the Ga state line.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks for stoping by.



Been here for a bit. Check the little numbers on the right above your post.


----------



## ChasinTails (Sep 1, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Who knows..... that is why you play the games. Remind us of who ut played again.


We did what we were supposed to,  but y'all let the whole sec down to an ACC team. We'll check back after y'all drop y'alls third to UT


----------



## JWarren (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Lost by 3 to a legit top 10 team! Sucked would mean they got blown out? They ended the game with over 500 yards of offense, more than 100 more than Clemson!
> 
> Too many penalties, beat on the line, a couple of stupid plaays, but a respectable showing.



This is clearly a subjective evaluation based on your expectation for the team.

Been 33 years since Georgia won a national championship...in that time, Tenn, Auburn, Florida, LSU and Alabama have won it all and  several of them have won multiple crowns. I kind of think that a program with the money that Georgia brings to the table should have won at least one in that 3.3 decades...but that is just me and I am to the point that I no longer care if they ever win another national title or conference title, either. However, I think that diehard fans are justified in their disgust of this mediocre team that is touted so often as contender, when in reality, pretender would be a better descriptive to use.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't put the blame on Richt or the play calling.  Murray had no protection up front and couple that with some poor decisions and you have a recipe for disaster.
> 
> And a big thanks to JHC for the bong hits and leaving us with a honky to fill his spot.
> 
> I wish I was drunk right now, or better yet, blacked out!  What a miserable performance tonight.




I kinda feel the way you do Rex,...and we won our game, but we've got some big, big issues up front.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

JWarren said:


> This is clearly a subjective evaluation based on your expectation for the team.
> 
> Been 33 years since Georgia won a national championship...in that time, Tenn, Auburn, Florida, LSU and Alabama have won it all and  several of them have won multiple crowns. I kind of think that a program with the money that Georgia brings to the table should have won at least one in that 3.3 decades...but that is just me and I am to the point that I no longer care if they ever win another national title or conference title, either. However, I think that diehard fans are justified in their disgust of this mediocre team that is touted so often as contender, when in reality, pretender would be a better descriptive to use.



Thank you!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> We did what we were supposed to,  but y'all let the whole sec down to an ACC team. We'll check back after y'all drop y'alls third to UT



We shall see.......


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't think chsin tails is going to be around long.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 1, 2013)

No doubt that Honey Bo Bo lost this game.  Like said before, we used several weapons aka recievers to help score on 2 of the 3 TDs in a row then decided to just run up the middle. 

It's clear Murray can't make a good decision without guidance, but BoZo wasn't guiding.


Clemson looked alot better because they played Ga.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 1, 2013)

I got a ledge if anyone wants to use it.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Sep 1, 2013)

Not sure why all the UGA fans are so upset? Georgia played a legitimate top 10 team that has depth and lost by one posession. If you look at the team at hand, Georgia is shallow on D, very young and very dumb. The O-line is sloppy and out of shape. Murray is making freshman mistakes with the play clock. And of course, tackling was slack as usual. 

But with the exception of depth, the rest can be addressed and fixed. In the grand scheme of things, a young Geogia team competed with a stout top 10. A loss is a loss no matter how you look at it. But atleast you can learn and build off tonight's game. Keep Richt and BoBo. They obviously aren't going anywhere seeing they survived the last couple of seasons. Work on what you do so you can do it well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2013)

We're missing that killer instinct from our players and coaches! They all looked very laid back the whole game. Richt even looked like something was bothering him, even before kick off.

I hope we can get it together. We STILL have a lot to play for. 

I ain't making any excuses, we lost and I give credit to Clemson!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> We're missing that killer instinct from our players and coaches! They all looked very laid back the whole game. Richt even looked like something was bothering him, even before kick off.
> 
> I hope we can get it together. We STILL have a lot to play for.
> 
> ...



His barber gave him too close of a cut and couldn't run his fingers through his hair. He made up for it in the tanning bed.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Not sure why all the UGA fans are so upset? Georgia played a legitimate top 10 team that has depth and lost by one posession. If you look at the team at hand, Georgia is shallow on D, very young and very dumb. The O-line is sloppy and out of shape. Murray is making freshman mistakes with the play clock. And of course, tackling was slack as usual.
> 
> But with the exception of depth, the rest can be addressed and fixed. In the grand scheme of things, a young Geogia team competed with a stout top 10. A loss is a loss no matter how you look at it. But atleast you can learn and build off tonight's game. Keep Richt and BoBo. They obviously aren't going anywhere seeing they survived the last couple of seasons. Work on what you do so you can do it well.



We have had a young team for 33 yrs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2013)

Heck yeah it sucks right now! But keep ya heads up, Dawgs! Hopefully we'll get it going, starting next Saturday!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> We have had a young team for 33 yrs.



Young in positions not the entire secondary  4 freshmen at one point in time. That'll take a toll on any team


----------



## JWarren (Sep 1, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Young in positions not the entire secondary  4 freshmen at one point in time. That'll take a toll on any team



I think that is the point of their frustration...it is always something. 

Next year it will be an inexperienced QB...and who knows what else.

Just more "also ran" seasons...that is the way we roll. We can win a lot of games, just not the ones that count...can't beat the top teams.

The evidence makes it clear, the top teams negotiate these hazards better than we do.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> We did what we were supposed to,  but y'all let the whole sec down to an ACC team. We'll check back after y'all drop y'alls third to UT



Like UT has been relevant the last 5 years. How did D'rick work out for yall, how did yall do against Vandy last year. Oh by the way congrats on the win against that ppwerhouse Autin Peay. You better be concerned about WKU.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 1, 2013)

I sure thought our O line would be one  of our strengths this year. Very disappointed in their performance tonight as well as Murry's. I saw a lot of balls thrown at receivers feets and he should be able to manage the play clock by now. The defense played better than I expected with the exception of missing to many tackles. Also, I saw us punt a couple of times where if we'd of had our kicker available it might have made a difference in the outcome.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2013)

Not a bad game & lots for UGA to be proud of in the 1st game of the season especially if we look at he box score details, but they will be even more motivated next game & coaches will help 'em learn from the 1st loss & have 'em even more ready to play next week.


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2013)

Herrera stepped up, but think he hurt his back
I hope he's ok - defense needs his leadership
Good game by Clemson


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 1, 2013)

Clemson owns the SEC.

I think UGA played like UGA.  Their talent showed where they have it.  I think fans have to look at themselves for disappointment.  UGA fans were over-hyped and unrealistic, setting themselves up for the disappointment.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know what to say to you guys. I had actually picked UGA to win and y'all are making me look bad.  Now, I don't know who to pick in your next game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I don't know what to say to you guys. I had actually picked UGA to win and y'all are making me look bad.  Now, I don't know who to pick in your next game.



Pick Carolina David. They will lose that game too. I picked Clemson to beat them in this game. Carolina will win by double digits. Murray will have a terror filled night worrying over Clowney who will toss him around like a rag doll.  The Uga line will not hold Clowney back. He will have a magnificent game, and Connor Shaw will dissect the Uga coverage apart.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 1, 2013)

Georgia is a good team they just got beat in a real good dog fight, nothing to be ashamed of and they will still have a great season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2013)

Define great season.


----------



## tcward (Sep 1, 2013)

JWarren said:


> This is clearly a subjective evaluation based on your expectation for the team.
> 
> Been 33 years since Georgia won a national championship...in that time, Tenn, Auburn, Florida, LSU and Alabama have won it all and  several of them have won multiple crowns. I kind of think that a program with the money that Georgia brings to the table should have won at least one in that 3.3 decades...but that is just me and I am to the point that I no longer care if they ever win another national title or conference ti
> 
> tle, either. However, I think that diehard fans are justified in their disgust of this mediocre team that is touted so often as contender, when in reality, pretender would be a better descriptive to use.


This^^^^!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Pick Carolina David. They will lose that game too. I picked Clemson to beat them in this game. Carolina will win by double digits. Murray will have a terror filled night worrying over Clowney who will toss him around like a rag doll.  The Uga line will not hold Clowney back. He will have a magnificent game, and Connor Shaw will dissect the Uga coverage apart.



Thats pretty realistic. Gates couldnt hold off the Clemson D end so Clowney will have his way. Murray will have to roll out of the pocket but Clowney is a lot quicker than any D end Clemson had. Nasty game could be ahead. But I'll do all I can for them hollering and pulling for my Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Boudreaux said:


> Clemson owns the SEC.
> 
> I think UGA played like UGA.  Their talent showed where they have it.  I think fans have to look at themselves for disappointment.  UGA fans were over-hyped and unrealistic, setting themselves up for the disappointment.



We are fans we are supposed to be homers. I will be the until I take my last breath. I knew how this game could have gone and it did just that. I will pick the Dawgs next week against SC just because I'm a homer and I want to. Go Dawgs lets get a W against SC!


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 1, 2013)

44magpastor said:


> Murray peed in his pants again.  Turnovers, bad throws, not realizing the play clock was at 0
> 
> The offensive line play was inexcusable.  Too much experience to give up the number of sacks they did.
> 
> ...



This is what I have been saying for a while now....Bobo will cost Mark his job.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2013)

It was an awesome game to watch ill give em that. And gurley is a beast. But one day you ga fans will see what every non ga fan sees and that is the coaching just isn't big game caliber and y'all will never get over the hump. But who knows come November y'all might have only lost two and think y'all deserve a nat champ lol


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> What has happened to our strength and conditioning? It never seems like our players are stronger or as strong as other teams, they don't even seem to fill out their jerseys like other teams do. Everyone talks about coach "T" we'll coach "T" ain't working.


a buddy of mine several years ago had lunch with a UGA ex fullback. he addressed this problem with a real good answer. he said UGA and Richt was one of the few programs who didn't have a set nutrition and supplement program. they basically went with whatever was available on campus instead of buyin into a program!! I think it's pretty obvious they go to the weight room. but even the weightroom had evolved over the last 30 years!!



doenightmare said:


> I got a ledge if anyone wants to use it.





Silver Britches said:


> We're missing that killer instinct from our players and coaches! They all looked very laid back the whole game. Richt even looked like something was bothering him, even before kick off.
> 
> I hope we can get it together. We STILL have a lot to play for.
> 
> ...


Richt has always been laid back. and the team will ALWAYS take on their coaches persona 


Boudreaux said:


> Clemson owns the SEC.
> 
> I think UGA played like UGA.  Their talent showed where they have it.  I think fans have to look at themselves for disappointment.  UGA fans were over-hyped and unrealistic, setting themselves up for the disappointment.


troll 

and I too see where it's hard to blame Bobo on this.  UGA was never outta the game points wise. and the Oline was gettin smashed on the corners. Gurley was pounding the Clemsons defense ALL night!! so why NOT keep running the ball up the middle??

500+ on total yards?? and the loss is Bobo's fault?? Florida can't even get 500 yards total offense in 2 games combined!  
last night was a good game if u wasn't a fan of either team


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 1, 2013)

That was tough to take for GA fans, I agree.  Clemson was ready to play mistake free pretty much.

Like some said, the game wasn't truly over until that last holding penalty killed all hope of two scores.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Those same guys blocking for Murray also block for the guy running up the middle. Why keep doing that? How can you go all they way with a Qb that gets two delay of games coming off kickoffs?
> 
> Murray 3-12 with top 25 teams.



Who said anything about going all the way?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

I went to bed last night and and woke up this morning. Go Dawgs!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 1, 2013)

I think there biggest problem was lack of energy. Where was it? The game was out right pathetic in terms of it feeling like UGA came to win it. Just my $.02


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Who said anything about going all the way?



That's why Murray said he came back.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 1, 2013)

After what I saw yesterday, I don't think the SEC makes it 8 in a row.


----------



## ribber (Sep 1, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> This is what I have been saying for a while now....Bobo will cost Mark his job.


Bobo's play calling has been terrible since the day he started. Yeah, he's done well at times but overall and especially in big games he stinks it up. it's just so predictable. they're either in pass mode or run mode, never any balance. it's like Bobo says,' hey, we're gonna run the ball this drive'. and they line up in the I and run it no matter the situation. Then the next drive, even if the run is working, they spread everybody out and play run and shoot with that stupid draw play mixed in that never works. He calls games like a pop warner coach, like passsing on 3rd and 1, running on 3rd and 10, stupid little trick plays and i'm telling you, i hate that halfback draw outta the shotgun more than any play they run. they've been running that play 15 times a game for 10 years with a total net of 3 yards. sorry, had to vent a little


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

ribber said:


> Bobo's play calling has been terrible since the day he started. Yeah, he's done well at times but overall and especially in big games he stinks it up. it's just so predictable. they're either in pass mode or run mode, never any balance. it's like Bobo says,' hey, we're gonna run the ball this drive'. and they line up in the I and run it no matter the situation. Then the next drive, even if the run is working, they spread everybody out and play run and shoot with that stupid draw play mixed in that never works. He calls games like a pop warner coach, like passsing on 3rd and 1, running on 3rd and 10, stupid little trick plays and i'm telling you, i hate that halfback draw outta the shotgun more than any play they run. they've been running that play 15 times a game for 10 years with a total net of 3 yards. sorry, had to vent a little




Spot on once again. If it weren't for big time UGA talent, the staff would look a lot worse. Those backs made something out of nothing every time except for that first run that went for a td.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 1, 2013)

My thoughts on UGA is that the O is not the problem. When a team scores as many points as the did against Alabama last year and Clemson last night, they should win. 

After what I witnessed at the Alabama game last night, I will take the UGA offense, and keep the Alabama defense and specialty teams.


----------



## Dub (Sep 1, 2013)

44magpastor said:


> Murray peed in his pants again.  Turnovers, bad throws, not realizing the play clock was at 0
> 
> The offensive line play was inexcusable.  Too much experience to give up the number of sacks they did.
> 
> ...



Well said.

Added to this is the fact that Murray telegraphs badly.   His intent is evident near immediate upon the snap.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 1, 2013)

Your offense throws up 35 and it's the QB and OC's fault they lost??


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> My thoughts on UGA is that the O is not the problem. When a team scores as many points as the did against Alabama last year and Clemson last night, they should win.
> 
> After what I witnessed at the Alabama game last night, I will take the UGA offense, and keep the Alabama defense and specialty teams.



Agree 100%.  Our "fans" have become really comical.  We once again score over 30 points and lose and we blame the OC?  If you score 30 and lose, better look at the defense.  Oh yeah, he yells and looks intense so he is better?  Get over it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> That's why Murray said he came back.



All qb's make mental mistakes and although I believe he partly came back due to the opportunity to compete for a NC, I also realize he knew he wasn't going to be a high draft pick.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> Your offense throws up 35 and it's the QB and OC's fault they lost??



Did you watch the game?  Murray looked horrible.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> My thoughts on UGA is that the O is not the problem. When a team scores as many points as the did against Alabama last year and Clemson last night, they should win.



Our D can be better than what we had last year, but they are young and I expected them to struggle a bit.


----------



## ribber (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll also say CTG is responsible for the poor tackling. Defense is usually in position to make a play, but they don't. How do you not ever improve or learn from mistakes? UGA is one of the more penalized teams in the last several years, poor tackling, and overall sloppy play. You would think when you have the same glaring weaknesses year in and year out, the coaching staff would correct them.


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't post much so maybe my Bammer ties will be over looked....

I really like watching the dawgs, and my closest friends are dawgs....but, this was a terrible matchup for such a young D. A very explosive offense with some of the best players in the country on that Clemson O. A 5th year senior QB, who is in control of his O, and hands down the leader on the field, and a coach who will let it ride.

UGA...Murray is also a senior, but he looks to the sideline more than a true frosh waiting for the decisions to be made...every time. Remember, he wanted to spike the ball against Bama, but listened to the sideline. You have the best player in the country in TG3, you get him loose outside for 80 and then never call that play again until 3min to go in the 4th when Clemson is in prevent. Ride that horse, but get outside where y'all matchup better. Grant ham runs around screaming all the time, but is anyone listening anymore, watch your guys, they aren't. 

I think expectations are justly deserved, and uga fans a not unrealistic, you have been running unbelievable talent through Athens for the last 12+ years, but something always comes up a little short, not saying richt, bobo, etc...but it's gotta be on the sideline because NFL talent flows throug there. 

I know you don't wanna hear it, but beat Carolina next week and run the gauntlet, find yourself in the dome with 1 loss and this could all be a distant memory. USCe has running back issues, and Conner shaw is a little fella to be taking those shots, trey Mathews lays the wood just right and that game could be a blowout, and clown CANNOT do anything with TG3, if you run right up his rear all day!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Did you watch the game?  Murray looked horrible.



Regardless of whether he looked horrible or if he was perfect, the O put 35 on the board. The Offense did it's job.


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 1, 2013)

Yep, run the table in the SEC and you are a heavy favorite in the NC game..I am not a fan of Clemson or Georgia but that was a heck of a game and my hats off to both of them for scheduling each other that early in the season. Leave the cupcakes out of it, schedule the big boys.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Gurley is the man. Coaching lost that game.



Defensive coaching for sure. Poor job of wrapping up n D.


----------



## Horns (Sep 1, 2013)

The int and the botched field goal was clearly back breaking. We gave them 7 and could not get 3. The defense needs to learn how to tackle. Period. Arm tackles do not work.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 1, 2013)

IMO, Boyd is the real deal....Murray is a pretender.  I get really tired of hearing Aaron Murray and NFL in the same sentence.  It really is laughable. Go Dawgs


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 1, 2013)

Michaelp said:


> I know you don't wanna hear it, but beat Carolina next week and run the gauntlet, find yourself in the dome with 1 loss and this could all be a distant memory. USCe has running back issues, and Conner shaw is a little fella to be taking those shots, trey Mathews lays the wood just right and that game could be a blowout, and clown CANNOT do anything with TG3, if you run right up his rear all day!!!




Maybe so, but USCe has been holding that high scoring Clemson team to 20 pts or less. And if I remember correctly, they held Ga to 7 last year. They never look polished, but seem to get it done in a lot of tough matchups. 

Georgia's defense was the problem last night. You have to hold Clemson down from their 30-40 pt average.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Maybe so, but USCe has been holding that high scoring Clemson team to 20 pts or less. And if I remember correctly, they held Ga to 7 last year. They never look polished, but seem to get it done in a lot of tough matchups.
> 
> Georgia's defense was the problem last night. You have to hold Clemson down from their 30-40 pt average.



I would argue the UGA defense over-performed.  The UGA O didn't do the D any favors.  I don't count UGA's last TD.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 1, 2013)

Holding... offense # 61

Repeat.

Again.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 1, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> I would argue the UGA defense over-performed.  The UGA O didn't do the D any favors.  I don't count UGA's last TD.



Too many tackles for loss missed and 2 TD for Clemson were the result of poor angles and worse tackling. It was a team effort. Murray was horrible with his check downs under pressure.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## jbird1 (Sep 1, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> Too many tackles for loss missed and 2 TD for Clemson were the result of poor angles and worse tackling. It was a team effort. Murray was horrible with his check downs under pressure.



The Clemson O is designed to wear you down.  Boyd is the real deal.  I would say the D performed better than expected considering the experience level.  What was it 6 or 8 series in the second Qtr. that went punt, punt, fumble, punt, int, punt, punt?  That is doing a young defense no favors.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

Georgia has a very good, balanced offense.  Their weakness is the Oline(which it has been the last few years).   People who say its Bobo and Richt clearly arent watching what i am.   Georgias defense sucks out loud, the have for the last couple years.   You just lost to  a team that USC has held to about 60 points total the last 4 years combined and that was with their best WR hopkins.  Ive said it since his first season, Grantham is a joke.  Granted UGA is just like USC, not a good road team.   Homefield advantage is huge for these two teams.  You will see UGA play at a whole other level next weekend at home.  I hope we play better or we may not win that one.  Our secondary looks bad.  We cant tackle or defend the pass.   I will say im excited about our Oline and running backs.   I love football.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a Carolina fan. I watched every single snap of last night's game and I'm truly worried facing both UGA and Clemson.

What you Dawgs need to keep in perspective is you were ONE BAD SNAP from a tie ball game at the end of regulation.  99 out of 100 times, that snap on the field goal is flawless.  Blame it on nerves, bad luck, whatever, but it sure as heack isn't on Richt, Bobo, Grantham, or Murray.  Clemson and UGA are both very good teams and will win a lot of games this year.  Just hope they both lose to USC.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 1, 2013)

Nearly gave Clemson a football field in penalties. I've said it many times, until they fix that they will never win a national championship. That's my only problem with Richt. He just can't or either doesn't want to fix it.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll have to agree with you grunt0331 if we had made the field goal it would have been a different game but I said by the end of first quarter it was going to be who had the most hiccups or who was better conditioned in the fourth quarter that would determine the game. I think what we saw was 2 good teams playing their all and the better team with less mistakes and a better will to not lose win this one. Plain and simple.


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 1, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Maybe so, but USCe has been holding that high scoring Clemson team to 20 pts or less. And if I remember correctly, they held Ga to 7 last year. They never look polished, but seem to get it done in a lot of tough matchups.
> 
> Georgia's defense was the problem last night. You have to hold Clemson down from their 30-40 pt average.



I can agree with this, I also agree that until penalties are fixed, these close ones will continue to go the other way. Some of those 15 yard runs that Gurley breaks come back for holds, etc...turns into 35 yarders the wrong way


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

Would another team in the SEC have their #1 kicker sit out a game of the magnitude? UGA had no discipline policy in place for bui.


----------



## Hoyt (Sep 1, 2013)

Same old Murry, same old stupid mistakes (snap & flags), same old dawgs.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2013)

Most telling thing to me occurred in ga first series.
Two plays and its third and 2
All the talk bout establishing the run and we throw stupid incomplete pass!! Run the ball dang it
Early in the but show u can dominate and quiets crowd down
Play callin sucks


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

Twiggbuster said:


> Most telling thing to me occurred in ga first series.
> Two plays and its third and 2
> All the talk bout establishing the run and we throw stupid incomplete pass!! Run the ball dang it
> Early in the but show u can dominate and quiets crowd down
> Play callin sucks



Penalty on the first play wasn't it?


----------



## striper slug (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Would another team in the SEC have their #1 kicker sit out a game of the magnitude? UGA had no discipline policy in place for bui.



richt didn't officially suspend him.. hed have been kicking if it would have helped..  all the uga strictnss talk is hogwash


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2013)

Only stated it was third and two
Maybe a penalty before that
Run the ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

Twiggbuster said:


> Only stated it was third and two
> Maybe a penalty before that
> Run the ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just pointing out same ole same ole.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

striper slug said:


> richt didn't officially suspend him.. hed have been kicking if it would have helped..  all the uga strictnss talk is hogwash



So the number 1 kicker did not play because he was not suspended.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> So the number 1 kicker did not play because he was not suspended.



Yep, he was suspended.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

striper slug said:


> all the uga strictnss talk is hogwash



You'd be better off commenting on something that you actually had knowledge of.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep, he was suspended.



I knew that. Just trying to figure out his logic. 

I guess he should be suspended next week too?


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Would another team in the SEC have their #1 kicker sit out a game of the magnitude? UGA had no discipline policy in place for bui.



Alabama sat a much needed starter DB for DUI. 
No he is not a kicker and he was arrested for being under the influence while operating a car and not a boat. Your pic is of a fishing boat so my guess is you spend some time on the water and understand that BUI is equally as bad as DUI. 
1 loss is not the end for UGA. Bama won it all with 1 loss.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> I'm a Carolina fan. I watched every single snap of last night's game and I'm truly worried facing both UGA and Clemson.
> 
> What you Dawgs need to keep in perspective is you were ONE BAD SNAP from a tie ball game at the end of regulation.  99 out of 100 times, that snap on the field goal is flawless.  Blame it on nerves, bad luck, whatever, but it sure as heack isn't on Richt, Bobo, Grantham, or Murray.  Clemson and UGA are both very good teams and will win a lot of games this year.  Just hope they both lose to USC.



 You are worried about facing UGA and CLemscum? .....NA.   The only thing that bothers me is playing in Athens, they are tough there always.   Both of these teams have better than average offenses but honestly the defenses suck on both teams.  There was a total of about 1,000 yards and 70 points put up in this game.   Its not two good teams, its two good offenses and two bad defenses.   Really UGA gave this one away with the turnovers and botched snap.  UGa is a better team than Clemson and if they game had been in Athens i have no doubt UGA would have won by 7 at least.  If we can get by UGA next week we should be in great shape for the east, who cares about Clemson, we own them.


----------



## cafish (Sep 1, 2013)

44magpastor said:


> Murray peed in his pants again.  Turnovers, bad throws, not realizing the play clock was at 0
> 
> The offensive line play was inexcusable.  Too much experience to give up the number of sacks they did.
> 
> ...



really?? you put 35 points on the board and the blame goes to the play caller==come on man


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Nearly gave Clemson a football field in penalties. I've said it many times, until they fix that they will never win a national championship. That's my only problem with Richt. He just can't or either doesn't want to fix it.



I agree 100%. I do however like the fact that this team didnt have any personal foul calls that have really been a problem.  In a game hyped like and the atmosphere they played in last night. Last years D would have had 3 or 4 late hits and face mask calls. My biggest problem with AM last night was play clock problems he's a 4 year starter that should have never happened. His O line let him down but the pick was all on him he got out played by a D scheme. I watched the game again and I will say this the D did better than I or a lot of us are given them credit. They had a huge task with Boyd and Watkins and the over schem of Clemson O. Take two good drives out of the 6 that our O flopped the D would have been a lot better off. They have plenty of work to do as well but they were not supposed to be good with all the upper classmen loss. I think this D will come around. The O line better man and quick! Go Dawgs!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 1, 2013)

Who taught these players to block tackle? I was always told to wrap up, between this and the same unacceptable penalties,  they have to get this fixed, or it is going to be a long season.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

gin house said:


> You are worried about facing UGA and CLemscum? .....NA.   The only thing that bothers me is playing in Athens, they are tough there always.   Both of these teams have better than average offenses but honestly the defenses suck on both teams.  There was a total of about 1,000 yards and 70 points put up in this game.   Its not two good teams, its two good offenses and two bad defenses.   Really UGA gave this one away with the turnovers and botched snap.  UGa is a better team than Clemson and if they game had been in Athens i have no doubt UGA would have won by 7 at least.  If we can get by UGA next week we should be in great shape for the east, who cares about Clemson, we own them.


 Yall could blow us out of the stadium next week. I will say this you say yalls secondary is weak if that the case Boyd will have a heck of a game against yall this year. Going by what they did last night. Yall do have Clowney but I think Clemsons O  for real.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I agree 100%. I do however like the fact that this team didnt have any personal foul calls that have really been a problem.  In a game hyped like and the atmosphere they played in last night. Last years D would have had 3 or 4 late hits and face mask calls. My biggest problem with AM last night was play clock problems he's a 4 year starter that should have never happened. His O line let him down but the pick was all on him he got out played by a D scheme. I watched the game again and I will say this the D did better than I or a lot of us are given them credit. They had a huge task with Boyd and Watkins and the over schem of Clemson O. Take two good drives out of the 6 that our O flopped the D would have been a lot better off. They have plenty of work to do as well but they were not supposed to be good with all the upper classmen loss. I think this D will come around. The O line better man and quick! Go Dawgs!



It wasn't discipline related, but two chop blocks. One wasn't anywhere near the actual play.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> It wasn't discipline related, but two chop blocks. One wasn't anywhere near the actual play.



Chop Blocks are part of fb..... Every team from pop warner to the pro's do it.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Chop Blocks are part of fb..... Every team from pop warner to the pro's do it.



Well, they called it a personal foul. Just trying to keep you pups straight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Well, they called it a personal foul. Just trying to keep you pups straight.



I was refering to the D. Thats were 99% of those fouls usually came from along with special teams. Just looking for a positive in tough loss..............


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 1, 2013)

chadair said:


> a buddy of mine several years ago had lunch with a UGA ex fullback. he addressed this problem with a real good answer. he said UGA and Richt was one of the few programs who didn't have a set nutrition and supplement program. they basically went with whatever was available on campus instead of buyin into a program!! I think it's pretty obvious they go to the weight room. but even the weightroom had evolved over the last 30 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh   Gurley got hurt and had to sit out for most of the second quarter, leaving Marshall to "pound" it up the middle which he couldn't do, so yes, when that happens time and time again. Adjustments need to be made like maybe using tightends more.  Again, Bo Bo's fault.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 1, 2013)

Boudreaux said:


> Clemson owns the SEC.
> 
> I think UGA played like UGA.  Their talent showed where they have it.  I think fans have to look at themselves for disappointment.  UGA fans were over-hyped and unrealistic, setting themselves up for the disappointment.



So  you actually thought that Clemson would beat your "mighty" tigers last yr?  Or were you one of those unrealistic fans that set himself up for disappointment?


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Uh   Gurley got hurt and had to sit out for most of the second quarter, leaving Marshall to "pound" it up the middle which he couldn't do, so yes, when that happens time and time again. Adjustments need to be made like maybe using tightends more.  Again, Bo Bo's fault.



 Stop for one minute and think about this......UGA put up 575 yds on clemson.  Clemson didnt put up 500 yds on UGA.    All the hype about Watkins, Boyd and Chad Morris for Clemson and UGA outgains them on offense.  Bottom line BOBO kept UGA in the game,  your defense and Defensive CO is the joke here.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Yall could blow us out of the stadium next week. I will say this you say yalls secondary is weak if that the case Boyd will have a heck of a game against yall this year. Going by what they did last night. Yall do have Clowney but I think Clemsons O  for real.



  Clemson was a better team last year, im not really worried about them.   Our secondary is weak but i expect more from our secondary as it usually is very good.   Clemsons O line is supposed to be their weakness.   I dont mean this being a smart mouth but i dont think either had a decent defense or O line for that matter.   Clemson was sacking murray with a glorified LB at 230lbs running around gates,  Theus and Houston look horrible.   I fully expect UGA to play much better next week.  Homefield is huge in college ball.  Uga is favored by 4 right now.  Clemson has a way of getting up for big games, especially against the SEC unless its South Carolina, we own the taters.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Ginny your boys over on CT sure are expecting nothing less than a complete blowout by usc. We get ripped around here for being homers, but the Gamecocks sure has its share and CT is LOADED with them. As for Saturday, if the O line and D doesn't play better the Dawgs will be in for a long day. Either way I'll be there yelling GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

gin house said:


> Clemson was a better team last year, im not really worried about them.   Our secondary is weak but i expect more from our secondary as it usually is very good.   Clemsons O line is supposed to be their weakness.   I dont mean this being a smart mouth but i dont think either had a decent defense or O line for that matter.   Clemson was sacking murray with a glorified LB at 230lbs running around gates,  Theus and Houston look horrible.   I fully expect UGA to play much better next week.  Homefield is huge in college ball.  Uga is favored by 4 right now.  Clemson has a way of getting up for big games, especially against the SEC unless its South Carolina, we own the taters.


 Dont forget about Gates. He got AM sacked from the blind side the first time. Clowney made a fool of him last year. Our O scored 35 oints with all the negative play they had. I will agree the D lost the game with a little help from the O. The did didnt have any turnovers...... Grnatham will prove to the Dawg nation if he's worth what he's making. I think this D will get better thats not homerism either. They did better than I thought they would.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow.  A team throws up 550 yds and many of you guys are calling for someone's head.  A young and inexperienced defense along with to many penalties lost the game.   Let that defense come together and it will be very hard to beat that team.   Remember there are 8 true freshman and only two seniors on the first and second team defenses.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 1, 2013)

All i know is that i am Dang tired of my heart being ripped out and stomped on by my beloved Dawgs!!! But that is probably my fault but it doesnt make it any easier. My Buford Boys didnt play well 64 & 75. Sit Murray down and give Hudson a chance what can it hurt. If he cant get it done then we know that we are doomed. Murray is 1-15 against ranked team he is a average QB at best and they want he to be  more and do more than he knows how to do a Robot can only do what its told. And yes i to wanted him to leave with the rest of those Ship Jumpers!!! Enough said all i can do is hope my Dawgs can find a way to not break my heart!!


----------



## Hoyt (Sep 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know if it means anything, but it is my belief that Clemson would beat SC right now.



Kinda hard to tell..neither one of them played anybody yet.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Sep 1, 2013)

Clemson played a nearly mistake free game. UGA penilities, turnovers,and clock stupidity against a ranked team you should lose by more than 3.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Uh   Gurley got hurt and had to sit out for most of the second quarter, leaving Marshall to "pound" it up the middle which he couldn't do, so yes, when that happens time and time again. Adjustments need to be made like maybe using tightends more.  Again, Bo Bo's fault.



The TE's were used in protection because our OL was not getting it done.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

biggabuck said:


> All i know is that i am Dang tired of my heart being ripped out and stomped on by my beloved Dawgs!!! But that is probably my fault but it doesnt make it any easier. My Buford Boys didnt play well 64 & 75. Sit Murray down and give Hudson a chance what can it hurt. If he cant get it done then we know that we are doomed. Murray is 1-15 against ranked team he is a average QB at best and they want he to be  more and do more than he knows how to do a Robot can only do what its told. And yes i to wanted him to leave with the rest of those Ship Jumpers!!! Enough said all i can do is hope my Dawgs can find a way to not break my heart!!



If Mason was a better option than Murray, he'd be playing.   Murray struggled, but our OL was horrible.  You don't pull Murray, who is proven, and put in Mason.  

I question the logic of some poster's on here.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Dont forget about Gates. He got AM sacked from the blind side the first time. Clowney made a fool of him last year. Our O scored 35 oints with all the negative play they had. I will agree the D lost the game with a little help from the O. The did didnt have any turnovers...... Grnatham will prove to the Dawg nation if he's worth what he's making. I think this D will get better thats not homerism either. They did better than I thought they would.



 I didnt forget about him.  Read what i posted right before the part you highlighted  Man,  Tell me what credit Grantham has to his name?   Nothing.    With the talent UGA brings in every year it is truly astonishing that they are as bad as they are every year.  Ive said it many times, Grantham is a joke.  He's overated and over his head.  He doesnt belong coaching in Div 1 football, hes proven that.  I dont care what team you are an assistant on for how many years, he still sucks.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> If Mason was a better option than Murray, he'd be playing.   Murray struggled, but our OL was horrible.  You don't pull Murray, who is proven, and put in Mason.
> 
> I question the logic of some poster's on here.



  For real.   I may sound crazy to some poster on here but Murray is the biggest reason it was close other than maybe Gurley.  He threw for more yards than boyd granted he had a INT.  Oline sucked, defense sucked.  Botched snap was the difference in the game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 1, 2013)

biggabuck said:


> All i know is that i am Dang tired of my heart being ripped out and stomped on by my beloved Dawgs!!! But that is probably my fault but it doesnt make it any easier. My Buford Boys didnt play well 64 & 75. Sit Murray down and give Hudson a chance what can it hurt. If he cant get it done then we know that we are doomed. Murray is 1-15 against ranked team he is a average QB at best and they want he to be  more and do more than he knows how to do a Robot can only do what its told. And yes i to wanted him to leave with the rest of those Ship Jumpers!!! Enough said all i can do is hope my Dawgs can find a way to not break my heart!!



Sounds like you are not only a Dawg but a fan of Billy Ray Cyrus with all the achy breaky heart talk.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ginny your boys over on CT sure are expecting nothing less than a complete blowout by usc. We get ripped around here for being homers, but the Gamecocks sure has its share and CT is LOADED with them. As for Saturday, if the O line and D doesn't play better the Dawgs will be in for a long day. Either way I'll be there yelling GO DAWGS!!!!



 If it were in Columbia i could possibly see it, it pretty well happened last year but this game is in Athens so that changes everything.   IMO we are a better TEAM but what team shows up in Athens?   UGA will play much better next week.  Id rather take home field and give up 10pts but hopefully we come out with the W.   I will be there as well about 10 rows up on the 50 yd line behind the USC sideline.  Hope we can pull it out.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ginny your boys over on CT sure are expecting nothing less than a complete blowout by usc. We get ripped around here for being homers, but the Gamecocks sure has its share and CT is LOADED with them. As for Saturday, if the O line and D doesn't play better the Dawgs will be in for a long day. Either way I'll be there yelling GO DAWGS!!!!



 Udawg,  those guys over on CT sometimes expect too much but remember they have become used to winning this game.  We are 7-0 combined against Clemson and Georgia the last 4 years, possible 8-0 after next sat.  I'll remain cautiously optomistic.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

gin house said:


> I didnt forget about him.  Read what i posted right before the part you highlighted  Man,  Tell me what credit Grantham has to his name?   Nothing.    With the talent UGA brings in every year it is truly astonishing that they are as bad as they are every year.  Ive said it many times, Grantham is a joke.  He's overated and over his head.  He doesnt belong coaching in Div 1 football, hes proven that.  I dont care what team you are an assistant on for how many years, he still sucks.



Let me start by saying this Grantham is no joke. Nick Saban doesnt hire Jokes and try to rehire them. That in itself is enough for me. Also Grantham inherited  a Willie Wonka mess and had to keep a carry over D line coach that was best at the time and has sense moved on. Garner was part of the problem and Grantham has a very young D. I agree that he needs to improve big time but I will wait and make a judgement on him after this season. His D should get bettter as the year goes on. Those youngsters where on the road in Death Valley and were thrown in the fire. They will be home next and already battle tested unit. They failed the first test but I honestly think they will improve every game and my hope is by mid year they will be ok.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Let me start by saying this Grantham is no joke. Nick Saban doesnt hire Jokes and try to rehire them. That in itself is enough for me. Also Grantham inherited  a Willie Wonka mess and had to keep a carry over D line coach that was best at the time and has sense moved on. Garner was part of the problem and Grantham has a very young D. I agree that he needs to improve big time but I will wait and make a judgement on him after this season. His D should get bettter as the year goes on. Those youngsters where on the road in Death Valley and were thrown in the fire. They will be home next and already battle tested unit. They failed the first test but I honestly think they will improve every game and my hope is by mid year they will be ok.



  Thats your opinion, i havent seen anything from him....I kind of like him.   Grantham had John Jenkins, Jarvis Jones, Shaun Williams, Baccari Rambo, Kwame Gathers and many more NFL picks last year and the year before but didnt do anything with them.   Clemson isnt that good of a team, your defense is that bad.  This Clemson team isnt better than last years.  You may be right, loose to CLemson and probably USC then go on to beat FLa ATl, buffalo, vandy, auburn and Ga tech handily and that will make it all better.......Until the next year.  Im just sayin i havent seen anything out of grantham.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 1, 2013)

The bad snap on the chip shot field goal hurt. Worse was the senior QB turning the ball over near your own goal line, then not taking advantage of their turnover and throwing an INT. The o-line got pushed around (Gates can't be our best option at left tackle?) couldn't move the ball without Gurley, and a lot of low throws by Murray. While they were caught, many could have went for big gaines if he hits the receiver in stride. There were lot of missed tackles, especially behind the LOS. Give credit to Clemson. They answered every time and made the adjustments necessary. Whereas the dawgs took too long to make adjustments or were just too stubborn. They picked on Connor Norman and made some big plays. Not a terrible game, but they made mistakes that they shouldn't be making and paid the price. 

Quayvon Hicks did a great job and was rewarded with a TD. 

Time to regroup and get ready for SC. Clowney was probably licking his chops watching that performance.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 1, 2013)

shake it off, yall won all the stats except turnovers and points, get ready for the yardbirds, its going to be humid so their DE wont be a factor


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 1, 2013)

1) Yes, our O line stunk up the place last night.
2) Yes, our very young D has a lot of work to do.
3) Yes, we had over 500 yds. of offense, but our OC wasted over a quarter calling the same cotton pickin' plays over and over when they obviously weren't working. 
4) Yes, I wanted to scream when they punted in the 4th quarter.
5) Yes, for several reasons, Murray looked terrible at times. As a side note to this , several people have posted about his record against top 10 and ranked teams. His record? Shouldn't that be UGA's record?
6)Yes, as someone else(Gin maybe?) mentioned, there is a definite feeling that UGA has underachieved with their talent for quite a while now.
And finally:
7) No, we are not a top 10 team. I think that's called stating the obvious, ain't it?


Whew, now that I've gotten that off my chest-

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2013)

Well at least Georgia Southern won. True Blue.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 1, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> shake it off, yall won all the stats except turnovers and points, get ready for the yardbirds, its going to be humid so their DE wont be a factor



Is it just me, or do I sense a  in there? 

That's kinda like gettin' it from Mountain Man.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 1, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Is it just me, or do I sense a  in there?
> 
> That's kinda like gettin' it from Mountain Man.



naw, i think if you take the crowd noise away, yall win

our defense not very good if you didnt notice


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 1, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> naw, i think if you take the crowd noise away, yall win
> 
> our defense not very good if you didnt notice



That's a kind reply to a fan whose team got whooped, but crowd noise was way down on the list of issues UGA had. I don't say that to downplay Clemson though, ya'll won it on the field and you deserve it.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 1, 2013)

Win lose or tie , I'm a Dawg till I die!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

gin house said:


> Thats your opinion, i havent seen anything from him....I kind of like him.   Grantham had John Jenkins, Jarvis Jones, Shaun Williams, Baccari Rambo, Kwame Gathers and many more NFL picks last year and the year before but didnt do anything with them.   Clemson isnt that good of a team, your defense is that bad.  This Clemson team isnt better than last years.  You may be right, loose to CLemson and probably USC then go on to beat FLa ATl, buffalo, vandy, auburn and Ga tech handily and that will make it all better.......Until the next year.  Im just sayin i havent seen anything out of grantham.



Not just my opinion, Sabans too.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 1, 2013)

1-15 against ranked teams please tell me what he has really done? Beat Vandy,Ky And GT. How about the Lose's to Mich St and UCF. Not to mention Bama. All im saying is maybe new blood for a series or two just to see if it might change the tempo. Im a Dawg Born and Bred!! Been down this road many times. Just tired. Hope some can see my side.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Not just my opinion, Sabans too.



I don't understand the poor tackling, and that's been going on for several years, not just with Grantham.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I don't understand the poor tackling, and that's been going on for several years, not just with Grantham.



Agree, it has and I have to think that Grantham doesnt teach it. Leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 1, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I don't understand the poor tackling, and that's been going on for several years, not just with Grantham.



Dawgs haven't been a good form tackling team since the Thomas Davis days.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 1, 2013)

Funny how ginny wasn't impressed with our defense last yr yet we played in the SEC title game AGAIN and almost won with such a sucky defense.  Yep Rex, i agree i too question the intellect of some posters on here.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Funny how ginny wasn't impressed with our defense last yr yet we played in the SEC title game AGAIN and almost won with such a sucky defense.  Yep Rex, i agree i too question the intellect of some posters on here.



Emu you can't be happy with that pathetic defense. 5 Swann can't wrap up, big 91 Dawson can't wrap up and big Toby Johnson can flip around like a gymnist but he can't wrap up,either. Clem was much better tackling. This is a basic fundamental that is critical and missing. Our 3 man front is no challenge...and put a body on a LB and you are now watching the rb 10 yards down field. Still having a tough time thinking Norman is a starter , wow we have very little depth.  I am on the sofa and see Clem whipping us up front, yet our OC wastes 6 series before attempting even a bootleg. OC had an off game,too.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 2, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> The Clemson O is designed to wear you down.  Boyd is the real deal.  I would say the D performed better than expected considering the experience level.  What was it 6 or 8 series in the second Qtr. that went punt, punt, fumble, punt, int, punt, punt?  That is doing a young defense no favors.





mtr3333 said:


> Too many tackles for loss missed and 2 TD for Clemson were the result of poor angles and worse tackling.* It was a team effort.* Murray was horrible with his check downs under pressure.




Like I said.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 2, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> Dawgs haven't been a good form tackling team since the Thomas Davis days.



VT players looked undersized relative to my BAMA boys,...but they sure did know how to tackle, no shoulder jabs, these boys wrapped up and were always is good position to tackle.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 2, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> Like I said.



No argument there.  I just think the D didn't loose that game as some are asserting.  I think the team with the better QB won...as is the case in the majority of football games.  The ESPN hucksters and their Murray for Heisman banter drives me bananas.


----------



## Possom (Sep 2, 2013)

Mettenberger looked real strong. Maybe UGA shouldn't have run him off.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2013)

Possom said:


> Mettenberger looked real strong. Maybe UGA shouldn't have run him off.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 2, 2013)

Possom said:


> Mettenberger looked real strong. Maybe UGA shouldn't have run him off.



Yeah, I'd kill for that 50% completion percentage.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Yeah, I'd kill for that 50% completion percentage.



He was a gun slinger last Sat night wasnt he?


----------



## chadair (Sep 2, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> No argument there.  I just think the D didn't loose that game as some are asserting.  I think the team with the better QB won...as is the case in the majority of football games.  The ESPN hucksters and their Murray for Heisman banter drives me bananas.


500+ yards of offense? and they score 35 and still lose and u don't think the defense had anything to do with losing the game??


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> 500+ yards of offense? and they score 35 and still lose and u don't think the defense had anything to do with losing the game??



Clemson got one touchdown from a drive starting at the 45 yd line and another from the 17.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> 500+ yards of offense? and they score 35 and still lose and u don't think the defense had anything to do with losing the game??



Could they have played better? Of course.  Not bad I say for bunch of young bucks.  I lay the primary blame with a senior QB who doesn't have a whole lot between the ears.  Elusive and heady are two terms I wouldn't use to describe him.

Boyd was pressured too and he rose to the occasion.  He put his team on his back and won the day.  It is what is.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Clemson got one touchdown from a drive starting at the 45 yd line and another from the 17.



He's been drinking the same thing Ginny has.


----------



## gin house (Sep 2, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Funny how ginny wasn't impressed with our defense last yr yet we played in the SEC title game AGAIN and almost won with such a sucky defense.  Yep Rex, i agree i too question the intellect of some posters on here.



   Despite your logic and some others the stats tell the story.  USC was a top 10 total defense.  UGA was in the high 40's and wouldnt you know Clemson was a statisticly better defense being in the 30's.   Hey, thats just the facts.  UGa played good against bama no doubt.  UGA also gets comfortable when theres no pass rush against them and i bet the BAMA fans will tell you the weakness of their team is that they didnt have a pass rush.   Pressure Murray and that game isnt close.  We beat #1 Bama last time we played them.


----------



## gin house (Sep 2, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> He's been drinking the same thing Ginny has.



 I have no dog in that fight, just telling you like it is.  You have a horrible defense and O line.  Murray is a very good qb and Gurley is the best RB in the country.   Im not braging but being real, clemson was as good or a better team last year and we held them to 17 pts, their best WR was Hopkins who is now with the Texans.   Defense wins games,  bottom line.   Ours may not be very good this year but we've won a lot of games from having a good one.  From what i saw sat night UGA nor CLemson has a good defense.


----------



## chadair (Sep 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Clemson got one touchdown from a drive starting at the 45 yd line and another from the 17.





jbird1 said:


> Could they have played better? Of course.  Not bad I say for bunch of young bucks.  I lay the primary blame with a senior QB who doesn't have a whole lot between the ears.  Elusive and heady are two terms I wouldn't use to describe him.
> 
> Boyd was pressured too and he rose to the occasion.  He put his team on his back and won the day.  It is what is.





jbird1 said:


> He's been drinking the same thing Ginny has.


yeah, thats it!! Clemson had a short field every score they got   Im wondering how Clemson still managed 470 yards of offense with gettin the ball at the 45 and the 17 every time???

that dern Bobo No No:


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> yeah, thats it!! Clemson had a short field every score they got  Im wondering how Clemson still managed 470 yards of offense with gettin the ball at the 45 and the 17 every time???
> that dern Bobo No No:



Who said anything about Bobo?

It's " Mr. can't take a dump without the signal from the sideline" that I'm referring to.


----------



## chadair (Sep 2, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> Who said anything about Bobo?
> 
> It's " Mr. can't take a dump without the signal from the sideline" that I'm referring to.



and Murray did NOT give up a single yard outta the 470!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> yeah, thats it!! Clemson had a short field every score they got   Im wondering how Clemson still managed 470 yards of offense with gettin the ball at the 45 and the 17 every time???
> 
> that dern Bobo No No:



If I was a fan of another team I would want bobo too. The talent makes bobo look a lot better than he is. The defense is poor too, but they are new. UGA averaged more points last year than they got against Clemson. They should have scored a lot more on that poor defense. Yards don't make points. Making the best of opportunities does.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> and Murray did NOT give up a single yard outta the 470!!



No, he didn't play defense.  He just threw the ball in the dirt, fumbled, threw an int., mismanaged the clock, had no sense of pocket awareness, etc.

Punt, punt, fumble, punt, int., punt, punt.  That is where the game was lost.

The only stat that that matters is his record against the big boys.  There's no spinning that one.No No:


----------



## chadair (Sep 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> If I was a fan of another team I would want bobo too. The talent makes bobo look a lot better than he is. The defense is poor too, but they are new. UGA averaged more points last year than they got against Clemson. They should have scored a lot more on that poor defense. Yards don't make points. Making the best of opportunities does.





jbird1 said:


> No, he didn't play defense.  He just threw the ball in the dirt, fumbled, threw an int., mismanaged the clock, had no sense of pocket awareness, etc.
> 
> Punt, punt, fumble, punt, int., punt, punt.  That is where the game was lost.
> 
> The only stat that that matters is his record against the big boys.  There's no spinning that one.No No:


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

If the junk yard dawgs ever show back up in Athens we will never hear Bobo's name again.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> If the junk yard dawgs ever show back up in Athens we will never hear Bobo's name again.



I wish that were true because that would mean we got a new staff.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> No, he didn't play defense.  He just threw the ball in the dirt, fumbled, threw an int., mismanaged the clock, had no sense of pocket awareness, etc.
> 
> Punt, punt, fumble, punt, int., punt, punt.  That is where the game was lost.
> 
> The only stat that that matters is his record against the big boys.  There's no spinning that one.No No:



Why are others fans complaining? We lost. Isn't that what they want?


----------



## chadair (Sep 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Why are others fans complaining? We lost. Isn't that what they want?



YES!!!!! exactly what I want. I love the melt down most of y'all display here. all summer we get to hear how great UGA is. how strong the oline will be. what round will Murray b takin n in this years draft? all the stuff this site has too offer 

and I haven't seen any of us non Dog fans complaining!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> YES!!!!! exactly what I want. I love the melt down most of y'all display here. all summer we get to hear how great UGA is. how strong the oline will be. what round will Murray b takin n in this years draft? all the stuff this site has too offer
> 
> and I haven't seen any of us non Dog fans complaining!!



You can look all you want, I never said none of the above.

I wanted Murray gone and have complained about the golden corral offensive line for years. We recruit size not skill.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> YES!!!!! exactly what I want. I love the melt down most of y'all display here. all summer we get to hear how great UGA is. how strong the oline will be. what round will Murray b takin n in this years draft? all the stuff this site has too offer
> 
> and I haven't seen any of us non Dog fans complaining!!



This is what keeps bringing me back here year after year. It's better than honey boo boo.


----------



## Curlydog (Sep 2, 2013)

didn't GT have 500 yds, but had what 7 tds. Yards aren't everything.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> This is what keeps bringing me back here year after year. It's better than honey boo boo.



Cool


----------



## chadair (Sep 2, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> didn't GT have 500 yds, but had what 7 tds. Yards aren't everything.



so yer comparing Clemson too Elon??


----------



## bigsix (Sep 2, 2013)

How can any fan base go from being a few yards from playing for and probably winning a national championship and finishing in the top 5 for the 3rd time in a 10 year span to firing the coaches. I am as big of a dawg fan as anyone but I am more embarrassed and ashamed of the fair weather fans than I am of the football team. I would bet most of these fans are the same ones at the little league games screaming at the coach and accusing the refs of being bought off over a 9 and 10 year old game.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 2, 2013)

Our O had some rust first game ok, our D sucked, yea their young we've had a yound D or a selfish D or its always something and thats coaching, all the talent we've had come thru and possibly the most players from one college team in the NFL current rosters and couldn't win a big game with that. That's coaching I've never been on the fire a coach train but something needs to be done


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 2, 2013)

Also who cares if you have an 80% win percentage but cant beat a top 10 team, well boys we will win 10 but play in the outback or capital one bowl again. I swear this class is probably all sporting capital one cards surprised the team isn't in a commercial "come get your blooming onions with your capital one card mention uga and get a 10% cash back or free airline miles"


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I don't understand the poor tackling, and that's been going on for several years, not just with Grantham.



AMEN Nail On Head!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 3, 2013)

bigsix said:


> How can any fan base go from being a few yards from playing for and probably winning a national championship and finishing in the top 5 for the 3rd time in a 10 year span to firing the coaches. I am as big of a dawg fan as anyone but I am more embarrassed and ashamed of the fair weather fans than I am of the football team. I would bet most of these fans are the same ones at the little league games screaming at the coach and accusing the refs of being bought off over a 9 and 10 year old game.



How can a true fan not see that UGA has had more talent than most other teams in the SEC yet always end up short. Please explain how a true fan can be happy with Les Miles, Urban Meyer, Nick Saban (with 2 different teams) and Gene Schizick winning Nat Championships with less time with the team than Richt.  The problem is that as long as he wins 10 games a yr everyone is happy, regardless of whether or not UGA contends for another NC.  I'm a Dawg fan but i get tired of the old saying "wait til next yr".  With BOZO as our OC, it ain't happening.  If you're happy with that then great, I would like to see a NC before I make it into a nursing home.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 3, 2013)

chadair said:


> YES!!!!! exactly what I want. I love the melt down most of y'all display here. all summer we get to hear how great UGA is. how strong the oline will be. what round will Murray b takin n in this years draft? all the stuff this site has too offer
> 
> and I haven't seen any of us non Dog fans complaining!!



You just mad cause UGA beat your lizards last yr and Aaron Hernandez makes ya'll proud and that Tebow got released from the Patriots.  

Btw, who puts more players in the pros?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 3, 2013)

gin house said:


> Despite your logic and some others the stats tell the story.  USC was a top 10 total defense.  UGA was in the high 40's and wouldnt you know Clemson was a statisticly better defense being in the 30's.   Hey, thats just the facts.  UGa played good against bama no doubt.  UGA also gets comfortable when theres no pass rush against them and i bet the BAMA fans will tell you the weakness of their team is that they didnt have a pass rush.   Pressure Murray and that game isnt close.  We beat #1 Bama last time we played them.



Despite what the "facts" say didn't you say that defense wins games?  How many did USCe lose last yr?   Now here's the easy question, how many did UGA lose last yr?  

Not too shabby with a 40 th ranked defense huh?

As far as facts go, fact is UGA beat Fla last yr and lost to the Cocks, yet still played in the SECCG.  So where did that top 10 ranked defense get your boys last yr?  Let me guess, front row seats at the SECCG?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> I have had my life jacket on for a few years with this staff.



Well then jump.  You won't be missed!


----------



## chadair (Sep 3, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Btw, who puts more players in the pros?


the UNDERACHIEVING dogs do. whats yer point with that question??


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Well then jump.  You won't be missed!


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 3, 2013)

jbird1 said:


> No argument there.  I just think the D didn't loose that game as some are asserting.  I think the team with the better QB won...as is the case in the majority of football games.  The ESPN hucksters and their Murray for Heisman banter drives me bananas.



Murray is no Heisman QB. My opinion is the better team won. When a team executes more and makes fewer mistakes and that translates into more points, that team is better. With 11 players, not one will carry the team alone. But, certainly, individual effort can create opportunity to succeed or fail. If they meet again things could be different.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree about AM not being a Heisman candidate...unless he just plays out of his mind the rest of the season and gets us in the hunt.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 3, 2013)

bigsix said:


> How can any fan base go from being a few yards from playing for and probably winning a national championship and finishing in the top 5 for the 3rd time in a 10 year span to firing the coaches. I am as big of a dawg fan as anyone but I am more embarrassed and ashamed of the fair weather fans than I am of the football team. I would bet most of these fans are the same ones at the little league games screaming at the coach and accusing the refs of being bought off over a 9 and 10 year old game.




Well said.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 3, 2013)

bigsix said:


> How can any fan base go from being a few yards from playing for and probably winning a national championship and finishing in the top 5 for the 3rd time in a 10 year span to firing the coaches. I am as big of a dawg fan as anyone but I am more embarrassed and ashamed of the fair weather fans than I am of the football team. I would bet most of these fans are the same ones at the little league games screaming at the coach and accusing the refs of being bought off over a 9 and 10 year old game.



This is on the money!

There appears to be a lot of Georgia fans on this thread that have very little understanding of the game...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 3, 2013)

Suppose to be able to put the game in the hands of a four year starter at QB.  We couldn't/didn't for what ever reason.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 3, 2013)

Dog Hunter said:


> Suppose to be able to put the game in the hands of a four year starter at QB.  We couldn't/didn't for what ever reason.



It's pretty simple, the OL couldn't protect him.  AM didnt help himself with a few of his throws and not stepping up in the pocket when he should have.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 3, 2013)

The "fair weather fan" card in this case is about as played out as the race card is these days.  Fans are allowed to objectively break down a football game for better or for worse.

IMO, If you haven't actually been a two way player or played both sides of the ball at some point, you wouldn't understand the dynamics involved.  Playing defense, on the whole, takes more expenditure of energy than playing offense.  This is why Clemson's O is designed to wear out a defense over the course of a game and have an edge in the 4th qtr.  If you noticed, Trey Mathews looked like a drunken sailor in the 4th qtr.  He could barely stay upright and whatever "mechanics" he did have had gone out the window.  This was the case for most of the D.  Why did this happen?  Was he not in shape?  No, it's because the Mark Richt and Co. O had misfired and played sloppy trying to run the complicated, slow developing Pro offense which leads to the clock management issues and too many 3 and outs.  Guess who gets to pick up the slack?...yep, the defense.

Soooooooo, you have Freshman and Redshirts going up against Clemson's run you ragged O in their first college game in a hostile environment.  They did pretty good and will get a whole lot better.  As far as the O.......they'll continue to be hit and miss and the D will be bailing water for another year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 3, 2013)

Quercus Alba said:


> If UGA hadn't of faked injuries it would have been worse



check that film friend....Floyd took a shot to the jock.



KyDawg said:


> Dont know if it means anything, but it is my belief that Clemson would beat SC right now.



Clemps-son will beat a lot of teams this year.  I hope they win em all this year now.



rex upshaw said:


> It's pretty simple, the OL couldn't protect him.  AM didnt help himself with a few of his throws and not stepping up in the pocket when he should have.



We did not play well on defense even for a young team.....maybe JHC will help cure some of that....the OL had their collective heads up their "waste chute" but they will get much better....AM had his head up his "waste chute" too.....Marshall did not get in gear....Gurley is a beast....Quayvon is a man amongst boys.....Bobo is an enigma



people can beat up on Richt and Bobo all day long, but if the whiners get their way then we could be looking at Tennessee post Fulmer....Richt is posting wins, period.  I can guarantee there are quite a few other SEC teams and probably 50 other FBS teams that would take what we have.  There are a lot more games to be played this year....


Go Dawgs!!  GATA


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2013)

Perhaps UGA needs to go out and recruit players with ACC speed.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 3, 2013)

It's awesome to win 9 to 10 games a year but we have an unacceptable win loss ratio against top 10 teams. With all the talent we've had and a good team playing poorly its coaching, with all the focus our players had over the summer and the big hitting D that was talked about all summer this should not have happened and it goes back to coaching. We have just as good of recruiting classes as other teams but just dont develop the talent


----------



## chadair (Sep 3, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Perhaps UGA needs to go out and recruit players with ACC speed.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> It's pretty simple, the OL couldn't protect him.  AM didnt help himself with a few of his throws and not stepping up in the pocket when he should have.



Poor time clock managment from the start.  AM is a senior and has played in the system for four years.  He didn't look it in MHO.  Poor reads, pressure or no pressure.  You got to make plays.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry to see UGA drop out of the Top 10 to #11 in the national rankings while Clemson moves up to #4.  Hope the Dawgs come back next game & improve against South Carolina who stayed at #6.



http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings/_/week/2 

2013 NCAA Football Rankings - Week 2 (Sept. 1)


----------



## Heardtoyotahunter (Sep 3, 2013)

My gosh!! What a bunch of whining babies! I can't believe some of you call yourself bulldog fans. You jump ship after first game? Yall need to go cheer for Auburn!  We got beat by 3 points by a heck of a college team at their field..... Yall need your heads checked. Also these people saying that Murray needs to be benched and that he played bad.... WHAT! The man had over 300 yrds and kept us in the game the hole time. You win some ya loose some. Thats why Murray is a great QB because he is not going to cry  like these haters on this forum he's going to hold his head up high and beat SC! SO GET OVER IT AND QUIT CRING YOUR ARE EMBARRASSING YOURSELVES AND DOG FANS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2013)

Dog Hunter said:


> Poor time clock managment from the start.  AM is a senior and has played in the system for four years.  He didn't look it in MHO.  Poor reads, pressure or no pressure.  You got to make plays.



3rd and 12 and a 3 yrd pass. I guess Murray thinks Clemson tackles like UGA. He is not a gunslinger.

BTW, there is nothing wrong with wanting to be the best. If UGA was on the rise and got beat out by Clemson by a small margin I would be happy. Schools like UGA recruit big time players that wouldn't be in college if it weren't for football. Longest tenured coach in the SEC. They should win. The QB came back to try and win a NC. He looks like the same player from 3 yrs ago. I hope he plays better this week, but I expect more of the same from the past 3 yrs.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2013)

Fulmer wouldn't still be with UT today now the multiple coach shamble of a mess could have been handled differently but fulmer himself said he gave up on UT and his firing was his fault. So I doubt he'd still be there. Me personally I'd rather go through a few changes to get the guy who could take us all the way over winning 10 games a year. I'm for winning it all not coming in second place. One day y'all Uga fans will get on the same page and demand to be champions. Especially with the talent that's been there over the last few years I figured y'all would ready to be the best.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 3, 2013)

Heardtoyotahunter said:


> My gosh!! What a bunch of whining babies! I can't believe some of you call yourself bulldog fans. You jump ship after first game? Yall need to go cheer for Auburn!  We got beat by 3 points by a heck of a college team at their field..... Yall need your heads checked. Also these people saying that Murray needs to be benched and that he played bad.... WHAT! The man had over 300 yrds and kept us in the game the hole time. You win some ya loose some. Thats why Murray is a great QB because he is not going to cry  like these haters on this forum he's going to hold his head up high and beat SC! SO GET OVER IT AND QUIT CRING YOUR ARE EMBARRASSING YOURSELVES AND DOG FANS!



I don't think he should be benched, but I do think he had a bad game.  The stats, on paper, look fine.  He passed for 330 or so, but a few of those completed passes were horrible and he missed a wide open guy on a slant that should have resulted in a potential td, if nothing else, a first down...it was on 3rd down.  He had 1 int and 1 fumble, to go along with 4 sacks.  Some of the sacks were the fault of the OL, but at least 1, if not 2, were his lack of feeling the pocket break down.


----------



## bigsix (Sep 3, 2013)

Since Mark Richt has been at Georgia there have been 8 coaches win National Championships. Lets take a look at the list and tell me who you would realistically replace him with.

Nick Saban- 4 championships probably the best coach ever (not the best human ever by a long shot) will retire at Alabama where he is a god.

Urban (sell my soul to the devil) Myer- 2 championships if you would want this scum bag then we don't need you as a fan.

Gene (I didn't touch the money) Chizick- 1 championship never a more compelling argument for not having to be a good coach to win a National Championship.

Les (look at what I backed into) Miles- 1 championship lost 2 games and gets into the National Championship game, Mark Richt looses 2 games and half the fan base wants him fired.

Mack Brown- 1 Championship proves winning a National Championship and 100's of millions of dollars does not ensure future success.

Pete (I didn't see anything) Carroll- 1 championship later forfeited need I say more.

Jim (you mean those rules apply to me) Tressell- 1 championship I don't even know where to start on this one so many choices to pick fun at.

Larry (where is he now) Coker- 1 championship my grandmother could have coached that team and won a national championship.

So lets hear about all those great coaches that have won National Championships since Richt has been at UGA. One Saban the rest are defiantly no better than Richt (it has been shown what Myer will do to win so I do not consider him better). The grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2013)

bigsix said:


> Since Mark Richt has been at Georgia there have been 8 coaches win National Championships. Lets take a look at the list and tell me who you would realistically replace him with.
> 
> Nick Saban- 4 championships probably the best coach ever (not the best human ever by a long shot) will retire at Alabama where he is a god.
> 
> ...



Pretty good reading material right there and very true.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2013)

bigsix said:


> Since Mark Richt has been at Georgia there have been 8 coaches win National Championships. Lets take a look at the list and tell me who you would realistically replace him with.
> 
> Nick Saban- 4 championships probably the best coach ever (not the best human ever by a long shot) will retire at Alabama where he is a god.
> 
> ...



You definitely made your point.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2013)

Depends on wether you want great as in personal wise or great as in winning ball coach. You named 8 better coaches..


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 3, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Depends on wether you want great as in personal wise or great as in winning ball coach. You named 8 better coaches..



Bull!

Check their win percentage against MR!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2013)

Who cares? National champ is all that matters.


----------



## bigsix (Sep 3, 2013)

I am talking about being more than a one year wonder. I do not think outside of Saban any one on that list has more top 20 finishes than Richt. It is unrealistic to think you can win a national championship every year it is about putting your team in the position on a consistent basis to get there by getting those one or2 lucky breaks to get to the National championship. Richt has done that three times 2002, 2007, and 2012 we were a few breaks from getting there. Every team that has won a national championship needed a few breaks to go there way. A few plays here or there and Richt had 3 National championships we would not be having this conversation.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 3, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Who cares? National champ is all that matters.



How many B&C bucks do you have on the wall? Are you a failure as a hunter?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> How many B&C bucks do you have on the wall? Are you a failure as a hunter?



I personally don't take anything that seriously. But you can see from my prof pic I do aigt!


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Fulmer wouldn't still be with UT today now the multiple coach shamble of a mess could have been handled differently but fulmer himself said he gave up on UT and his firing was his fault. So I doubt he'd still be there. Me personally I'd rather go through a few changes to get the guy who could take us all the way over winning 10 games a year. I'm for winning it all not coming in second place. One day y'all Uga fans will get on the same page and demand to be champions. Especially with the talent that's been there over the last few years I figured y'all would ready to be the best.



So you got saban to come to alabama?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2013)

bigsix said:


> Since Mark Richt has been at Georgia there have been 8 coaches win National Championships. Lets take a look at the list and tell me who you would realistically replace him with.
> 
> Nick Saban- 4 championships probably the best coach ever (not the best human ever by a long shot) will retire at Alabama where he is a god.
> 
> ...



Good luck, you are attempting to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse using facts and logic. Won't go well in this thread!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 4, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> I personally don't take anything that seriously. But you can see from my prof pic I do aigt!



Georgia has done better than "aight" under Richt...


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2013)

bigsix said:


> Since Mark Richt has been at Georgia there have been 8 coaches win National Championships. Lets take a look at the list and tell me who you would realistically replace him with.
> 
> Nick Saban- 4 championships probably the best coach ever (not the best human ever by a long shot) will retire at Alabama where he is a god.
> 
> ...



Good posting but you left out one very important fact. 

How long did it take those coaches to achieve a Nat. Championship?  Richt has been there alot longer than several of those Championship coaches and come up short.  We can't win a Nat Championship every yr, but heck 1 in 30 yrs would be nice.  Some of those coaches even won with less talent on the field. 

Some bulldog fans sound like Braves fans, well at least we got 14 penants and only 1 championship when other teams have way fewer penants and way more championships.

But I guess to some it's what you would rather have, a good winning program that wins 10 games a year or a National Championship team that wins it every 10 yrs or so and is constantly in the hunt.

As bad as I hate to admit it, Saban would turn UGA around, he has that killer instict, Richt is a good guy but lacks that killer instinct.
And yes Richt may be a "better person" than Saban, but for some reason Richt sure has a bunch of thugs and "potheads" on his team. How many players does Saban have suspended every yr?  That's what I thought.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 5, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> And yes Richt may be a "better person" than Saban, but for some reason Richt sure has a bunch of thugs and "potheads" on his team. How many players does Saban have suspended every yr?  That's what I thought.



You make some very valid points, but this ^^^^ is misleading. Bama's policies are different than UGA's, therefore you hear a lot more of problems at UGA than Bama or most any other school for that matter. ALL SCHOOLS have thugs and potheads some are just dealt with a lot quieter than others......


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> You make some very valid points, but this ^^^^ is misleading. Bama's policies are different than UGA's, therefore you hear a lot more of problems at UGA than Bama or most any other school for that matter. ALL SCHOOLS have thugs and potheads some are just dealt with a lot quieter than others......



Very true.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2013)

bigsix said:


> Since Mark Richt has been at Georgia there have been 8 coaches win National Championships. Lets take a look at the list and tell me who you would realistically replace him with.
> 
> Nick Saban- 4 championships probably the best coach ever (not the best human ever by a long shot) will retire at Alabama where he is a god.
> 
> ...




Why is it that you feel the need to disparage Saban 's "humanity"???

All he's done is taken BAMA to the highest graduation rate, (well over Richt's) set up multiple charities and fed them with millions. His former players, at least from BAMA by and large love him, so why take a cheap shot at someone that you have no idea about?

I'll tell you why,...cause that's all you've got.

Go ahead and play up Richt's sainthood, more power to you, and kudo's to Saint Right who by the way famously gave the finger to Meyer ...Richt is a good guy.

Billy Graham is a better guy,...but do you want him coaching your team?

Some of your post has a little merit,...but the personal stuff is a joke and belies a deep seated inferiority, and an inability to come to terms with the facts.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Why is it that you feel the need to disparage Saban 's "humanity"???
> 
> All he's done is taken BAMA to the highest graduation rate, (well over Richt's) set up multiple charities and fed them with millions. His former players, at least from BAMA by and large love him, so why take a cheap shot at someone that you have no idea about?
> 
> ...



 Not going to sit well with the hater faithful.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2013)

Exactly ripper. I think all it'll take is a new coach or a diff one other than saban or miles from the sec to win a nat champ and richt will be out. It's gotta suck watching all these coaches come in and take a few years to pass up richt coaching wise.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

Go ahead and play up Richt's sainthood, more power to you, and kudo's to Saint Right who by the way famously gave the finger to Meyer ...Richt is a good guy.


As you and your peeps have stated in the past, where is your proof?

You are doing the same thing as the post above. 

We already know bama is softer on discipline as UGA, that is a fact. I don't think people really care as much as you think they do about all your titles. UGA fans just want to get the best out of their program that they can get.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go ahead and play up Richt's sainthood, more power to you, and kudo's to Saint Right who by the way famously gave the finger to Meyer ...Richt is a good guy.
> 
> 
> As you and your peeps have stated in the past, where is your proof? ....I'm not going to google it but I've seen the pics and the vid,...google it yourself
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go ahead and play up Richt's sainthood, more power to you, and kudo's to Saint Right who by the way famously gave the finger to Meyer ...Richt is a good guy.
> 
> 
> As you and your peeps have stated in the past, where is your proof?
> ...


nope. Uga and its fans want to win a title. Y'all sniffed at it last year and y'all hate the recent bama success. It is nice that Saban does all these wonderful things and that Richt does too. But the bottom line is I pay alot of money to attend games. I want to see wins. I want to see championships galore. That is what it all about. I'm glad bama has a coach that can get it done, and players that can back it up. It is about winning all the games, all the time and winning titles. If I were a dawg fan I would be ticked that the coach and players can't seal the deal. He has had plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2013)

Some UGA fans just will not under any circumstances admit that Richt just can't get it done.  Heck USCe is even competing with UGA now. And why is that?  I'll help out, it's coaching.  plain and simple.  No other way around it.  I too am tired of winning 10 games a season and then watching another SEC team contend for the title, especially when our coach and program is supposed to "as good or better".


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> riprap said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead and play up Richt's sainthood, more power to you, and kudo's to Saint Right who by the way famously gave the finger to Meyer ...Richt is a good guy.
> ...


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. Uga and its fans want to win a title. Y'all sniffed at it last year and y'all hate the recent bama success. It is nice that Saban does all these wonderful things and that Richt does too. But the bottom line is I pay alot of money to attend games. I want to see wins. I want to see championships galore. That is what it all about. I'm glad bama has a coach that can get it done, and players that can back it up. It is about winning all the games, all the time and winning titles. If I were a dawg fan I would be ticked that the coach and players can't seal the deal. He has had plenty of time to get it done.



As much time as you spend in every UGA thread, you would know I have said Richt is doing a good enough job.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> RipperIII said:
> 
> 
> > If you can prove how bama is tough on discipline, you let me know. In house is not proof, it's cover up. When you let your team down you punish the whole team. When your peers look at you as letting them down, that's punishment, or at least it would be for me. Making someone do a bunch of extra running or whatever they do, helps the team and makes the coach look better and put the athlete in better condition. It's a win for everybody.
> ...


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> riprap said:
> 
> 
> > you just proved it for me, one is constructive (Saban) one is not (Richt)
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 5, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't it Crowell who took a drug test the week of a big SEC game a couple of years ago and out of convenience the test results were not read until after that game? I think it was documented that the results were in and not good.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't it Crowell who took a drug test the week of a big SEC game a couple of years ago and out of convenience the test results were not read until after that game? I think it was documented that the results were in and not good.



It was handled in house. You should be all for that.

Here's another one. "He kicked him off the team, what more can a coach do?"


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> It was handled in house. You should be all for that.
> 
> Here's another one. "He kicked him off the team, what more can a coach do?"



He was not kicked off the team for that drug test, it was something else down the line(Felony Weapons charge) that got him kicked off. Maybe if the drug test was handled properly when it was available rather than letting him play because the results were not read the kid may have turned his life around. Spin it anyway you want, the kid was always in trouble. Oh, Richt did make him sit the first quarter of the Vandy game.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> RipperIII said:
> 
> 
> > This must be why everybody wants to go to bama. You can screw up and it really don't cost you much. If you are clean cut kid who does the right thing you don't have to worry about losing games because of idiots cause they will still get to play.
> ...


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> riprap said:
> 
> 
> > go check the rosters of about a dozen other schools,...lots of guys that could not hack it at BAMA...including a great RB down Auburn way.
> ...


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

fairhope said:


> He was not kicked off the team for that drug test, it was something else down the line(Felony Weapons charge) that got him kicked off. Maybe if the drug test was handled properly when it was available rather than letting him play because the results were not read the kid may have turned his life around. Spin it anyway you want, the kid was always in trouble. Oh, Richt did make him sit the first quarter of the Vandy game.



You sure know a lot about UGA. I was thinking he had to miss a New Mexico game or something. Either way you are speculating and one of you bama bros said not to do that.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> RipperIII said:
> 
> 
> > That's because they didn't do a good job of recruiting and better talent was available.
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> You sure know a lot about UGA. I was thinking he had to miss a New Mexico game or something. Either way you are speculating and one of you bama bros said not to do that.



You may be right that he had to miss the New Mexico game, but the game he should have missed was the big game the week before and would have had the results of the test been opened. Not speculating on anything, it is what was reported on one of the UGA threads here, so it has to be true.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't believe that Richt is even being compared to Saban.  Saban is waaayyyy better coach than Richt.  The stats don't lie.


----------



## bigsix (Sep 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Why is it that you feel the need to disparage Saban 's "humanity"???
> 
> All he's done is taken BAMA to the highest graduation rate, (well over Richt's) set up multiple charities and fed them with millions. His former players, at least from BAMA by and large love him, so why take a cheap shot at someone that you have no idea about?
> 
> ...



I don't know what more you want I said Saban was probably the best coach ever. I defiantly do not have an inferiority about anything involving Alabama. Alabama is at the top of the heap and will be for as long as Saban is there. 

 But his "humanity" you talk about is the same person who stepped over a player having convulsions when he was at Miami and never stopped to check on him. Read what the players at Miami have to say about him. He is the same guy that has pulled several scholarships to make room for other recruits. So I stand by my assessment he is not the best human. But he is the best coach.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2013)

bigsix said:


> I don't know what more you want I said Saban was probably the best coach ever. I defiantly do not have an inferiority about anything involving Alabama. Alabama is at the top of the heap and will be for as long as Saban is there.
> 
> But his "humanity" you talk about is the same person who stepped over a player having convulsions when he was at Miami and never stopped to check on him. Read what the players at Miami have to say about him. He is the same guy that has pulled several scholarships to make room for other recruits. So I stand by my assessment he is not the best human. But he is the best coach.



No No:


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2013)

bigsix said:


> But his "humanity" you talk about is the same person who stepped over a player having convulsions when he was at Miami and never stopped to check on him. Read what the players at Miami have to say about him. He is the same guy that has pulled several scholarships to make room for other recruits. So I stand by my assessment he is not the best human. But he is the best coach.




I've read most of the Miami non-sense, almost all of it form one player who did not "buy in", sour grapes kinda guy...which if you read other reports from other players, you'd see another side of the story...maybe.

As to pulling Scholly's, he defrinitely pulled several form his first team, trouble makers all, and I support all coaches authority to do so, others have had to go for medical reasons...but you fail to mention the guys who remain on scholly long after they've stopped playing football, but I would not expect you to research that.

...and I stand by what I said earlier.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 5, 2013)

Wasn't it Heath Evans that made the comments about Miami after he was cut? Just happens that he played at auburn too.


----------



## bigsix (Sep 5, 2013)

Saban’s NFL tenure has been judged mostly by how he left the Dolphins. Crowder said Saban had delivered the same speech to the team as he did to the media about how he wasn’t going to be Alabama’s coach.

After Saban left, Crowder said he and many other players never heard a word from the coach. Crowder said he didn’t like that Saban told his Dolphins assistant coaches on a conference call he was departing.

"He’s not a good person, but everybody knows that,’’ Crowder said. “He doesn’t act like a good person and he doesn’t want to be a good person. He wants to be a football coach. If he was walking by and you called him ‘Nick Satan,’ he wouldn’t bat an eye. But if you questioned a call he made on third down, he wouldn’t like that. He is a great college football coach. I wouldn’t bet against him to win (Monday’s title game).’’

Crowder confirmed a story told in 2011 by former Miami fullback Heath Evans that Saban walked right past offensive lineman Jeno James after he had collapsed in a hallway, vomited and had convulsions following a 2005 practice. Crowder called it “more than 100 percent’’ accurate what Evans said.

“It was in the hallway and Jeno James had had a heat stroke,’’ Crowder said of James, who was suffering from dehydration brought on by gastroenteritis and would recover. “Saban walks right through the hallway and doesn’t even stop. Here was a guy with foam coming out of his mouth and having convulsions and he doesn’t stop. ... He later came down to tell (the players) that he panicked and didn’t know what to do. But, if a guy was having a seizure, wouldn’t you call a doctor? That was kind of eye-opening (about Saban).’’

Saban defended himself when asked last month on 790 The Ticket about the James incident.

“No one really realized that Jeno was probably having as tough of a time as he was and immediately thereafter I was with Jeno for several hours," Saban said. "And I came back down as soon as I heard Jeno was having an issue and a problem. Everybody has got their little sort of perception of how things happen and whether they want to look at the negative side of it or the positive side.’’

Just saying Saban will not win a Noble Peace Prize.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2013)

bigsix said:


> Saban’s NFL tenure has been judged mostly by how he left the Dolphins. Crowder said Saban had delivered the same speech to the team as he did to the media about how he wasn’t going to be Alabama’s coach.
> 
> After Saban left, Crowder said he and many other players never heard a word from the coach. Crowder said he didn’t like that Saban told his Dolphins assistant coaches on a conference call he was departing.
> 
> ...


Yawn. This is so 3 crystal footballs ago we dont care. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yawn. This is so 3 crystal footballs ago we dont care. Roll Tide.



Very arrogant post I would have never thought that you would be that way.No No:


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 5, 2013)

Can we get off of Saban and back onto the topic about UGA sucking.


----------



## ribber (Sep 5, 2013)

UGA gets the same caliber recruits as Bama and the other big name schools. Not just the 'last few years', but for many years now. they're in the top 10 in recruiting and NFL draft picks for @10 years. Yet we're a 2nd tier team! It's not just about the loss to Clemson, but years of the same old same old. Always excuses. I'm convinced they've discovered the fountain of youth in Athens and closed all the hospitals, because it's the same excuse every year 'We're young and need to get healthy'. These guys never get old.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 5, 2013)

bigsix;80653

[SIZE="4" said:
			
		

> Just saying Saban will not win a Noble Peace Prize[/SIZE].





...wouldn't have room for it anyway...


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 6, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> ...wouldn't have room for it anyway...


 well played....


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 6, 2013)

Is this horse dead yet???? Good grief.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2013)

bam_bam said:


> Is this horse dead yet???? Good grief.



Let you know after Saturday...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2013)

You catching any fish Browning?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You catching any fish Browning?



I will be tomorrow!!


----------



## rockychuntclub (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't think rich has the respect of his players... I've played baseball up through college and played for a lot of coaches...in my opinion if u don't show emotion as in anger u won't never get it.. best team I was ever on I was scared to make a mistake.. uif u remember we went down to Carolina big last year he showed no emotion... I honestly think Georgia s winning the majority of their games on talent alone... I've deffinetlly seen them lose games bc of coaching


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2013)

rockychuntclub said:


> I don't think rich has the respect of his players... I've played baseball up through college and played for a lot of coaches...in my opinion if u don't show emotion as in anger u won't never get it.. best team I was ever on I was scared to make a mistake.. uif u remember we went down to Carolina big last year he showed no emotion... I honestly think Georgia s winning the majority of their games on talent alone... I've deffinetlly seen them lose games bc of coaching



The above shows how little you know about the situation.  Your assessment couldn't be any more off base.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2013)

Smh


----------

